# Picture perfect day.........



## Keystone (Apr 26, 2015)

to be in the blind Turkey hunting.  Been surrounded by hens several times yesterday and today. Had one hen less than 3 yards from my blind. Deer with in 25 yards. But no Jake.  Hear them. But can't get them to come out off the oak grove behind me (different property). Not even the live decoys are working.

But it still doesn't get much better than this....even have a pair of Bald Eagles taking turn flying overhead.


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2015)

Super jealous!

My son and I have been scouting the woods hard looking for feathers, scrapes, responses to our turkey calls and our locator calls with nothing to show for it. Season starts tomorrow, it will be a tough 4 weeks. :?


----------



## Keystone (Apr 26, 2015)

I only have 5 days. They are not responding at all to calling. Heck I had live decoys in front of me this afternoon. Two Jakes and a Tom hardly looked at them as the moved through the area. Hens were 4 feet from my blind. Nothing I did would bring the boys even close to being in range. The big Tom was in front of me from almost an hour.


----------

